# Honda electric start NOT needed



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

My 13 year old HS1132 was out in the -8 degree temp. covered with wind blown snow. I tried the manual pull start just to see, and one the 2nd pull it started right up. 

If your looking for a new machine, you won't need electric start with a Honda.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I had a 17 year old MTD that'd do the same thing.


----------

